# Bedrail Gulch



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished bedrail gulch today.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

From what does the name come? Is that metal bedrails for the bridge? Nice stone work!


----------

